# Projekt "legale Strecke"



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Momentan bin ich ja ausser Gefecht gesetzt und somit verstärkt sich der Drang wieder zufahren von Sekunde zu Sekunde. Allerdings wirds noch ein paar Wochen dauern. Daher hätte ich jetzt Zeit, die Planung einer meinerseits sehr stark gewünschten legalen Strecke in der Lübbecker Umgebung in Angriff zunehmen.
Ich persönlich fahre Enduro und würde einen Freeride Track vorschlagen. Dirt Jumps oder einfach einen Trail ohne Sprünge oder harte Wurzelfelder zusätzlich wäre auch genial Verblockte Trails mit technischen Passagen ebenso! Soll ja schließlich für jeden etwas dabei sein. Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen:

1) "Suche von Waldstückbesitzern"
2) "Sichtung der Lokalitäten"
3) "Sammeln von Ideen"
4) "Planung der Strecke(n)"
5) "Absprache mit Besitzern & andere Formalitäten" (evtl. mit Stadt/Gemeinde)
6) "Umsetzung der Planungen"
7) "Instandhaltung & Betreuung"

Nun ist die Frage, wie ihr das seht und ob ich auf Unterstützung von eurer Seite zählen kann? Zusammen ist man stark!
Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen ne legale Strecke zuhaben. Was habt ihr für Vorschläge wie man das Projekt anpacken könnte?
Habt ihr schon Erfahrung dies bezüglich gemacht?
Wenn man den Weg über die Stadt geht, könnte es sich kompliziert gestalten. Gibt es andere Alternativen? Meiner Meinung nach sollte es nicht in Richtung Bikepark gehen! Eher in Richtung "geduldeter Spot"
Wie Groß ist das Interesse und die Nachfrage hier bei uns im Raum?

Liebe Grüße und ran an Speck 

Jens


----------



## Freeride1993 (12. Oktober 2009)

Also beim Bauen und in Stand halten würd ich schon helfen, wenn ma das genehmigt bekommt, was ja meistens ziemlich schwierig ist.
Von dem Behörden-Kram usw. hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung^^
Wäre auf jeden Fall klasse sowas!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
lies mal erstmal den DIMB Legalize-Freeride Leitfaden, der beantwortet dir viele Fragen.
Für eine wirklich legalie Strecke gibt es keine Alternative als die Stadt mit einzuschalten. Wir haben hier sowas auch schon mal versucht, ist auf Grund von FFH-Gebiet und den sehr kleinen Parzellen aber quasi aussichtslos. Wie das in Lübbecke aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Wenn du es richtig anpacken willst, dann wäre ich dabei.

-jimmy


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2009)

@ Freeride1993: dann hoffe ich auf deine Unterstüzung und werde hoffentlich drauf zurück kommen können ... 

@ Jimmy: Danke, den Wälzer habe ich mir schon reingezogen^^Danach habe ich aber erst diesen Thred erstellt, da ich nicht gleich einen ganzen BP aufziehen will .. läuft ja schon bei der DIMB drauf hinaus. Vielleicht kann man ja auch nen leichteren Weg wählen ?!
Mhm ja dahinten bei euch würde es sich zwar lohnen aber eng ist es auf jeden Fall ...
Ich werde entscheiden wie ich es anpacke, wenn ich Infos und UNterstützung gesichtet habe 

LG Jens


----------



## Jimmy (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
der Leitfaden ist eigentlich eher nicht für ganze Bikeparks gedacht, sondern schon für einzelne Legalisierungsvorhaben (ich hab dran mitgearbeitet). Trotzdem sind viele Streckentypen und Facetten erläutert, um allen Interessenten Infos zu bieten. Einen leichteren legalen Weg gibt es nicht.
Wenn bei euch der Wald kein FFH- bzw. Naturschutzgebiet mehr ist, und wir ordentlich Leute mobilisieren können, sind die Chancen nicht so schlecht.
Letztlich liegt es aber natürlich an dir, welchen Weg du gehen willst.


----------



## Carolyli (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei Leute! Bin auch so richtig angenervt das in Detmold/OWL nix wirklich Freeride oder Downhill mäßiges läuft. Weiß noch nichtmal illegale Strecken. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Ich würde auf jedenfall unterstützen und bringe noch jemanden mit!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn du das mitgearbeitet hast, wäre es ja sehr löblich wenn du mir in Rechtsfragen unter die Arme greifen könntest. Dann wärst du ja bestens informiert! Aber kann mir schon vorstellen das du das ganze nicht mehr hören kannst. 
Bisher habe ich ein paar Waldstücke finden können und auch deren Besitzer. Finde ich Schade das es so ein verdammt schwerer und langer Weg ist, ein legales Übungsgelände zubekommen. Finde sowas ist einfach abschreckend auf viele junge und auch ältere Biker, auch auf mich ... daher hier mein Hilferuf.

LG Jens


----------



## Jimmy (13. Oktober 2009)

Klar.
Alles weitere machen wir am besten per ICQ und Telefon.


----------



## Carolyli (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mal schauen was ich dazu beisteuern kann. Ich werd mit meiner Mum mal reden. Die Arbeitet der bei Bezirksregierung... Kann ja mal zu der Jugendabteilung gehen. Was ich beschissen finde ist, das dieser dumme Bürgermeister jetzt 3 (!) Skateplätze gebaut hat für die Skater und wir nichmal ne kleine mikrige Strecke die WIR von UNSEREM Geld ausarbeiten müssen. 

Kann man nicht einfach nen offiziellen Wanderweg misswandern und als DH Strecke nutzen?


----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2009)

@ Jimmy:  danke,ich melde mich wenn ich von der Arbeit wieder da bin bei dir 

@Carolyli:  Da hätte man ja vielleicht die Möglichkeit an direkte Kontaktleute ranzukommen. Bzgl. Wanderweg: Willst du die B239 zum Barrering machen?  für Autos 



LG Jens


----------



## Carolyli (13. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich will auch mal klarstellen, dass es jetzt nicht nur um FR gehen soll. DH soll da auch mit drinn sein. ;-)

Also ich werde mal sehen, was sich da machen lässt. Man sollte aber nichts überstürzten. Schaue erstmal wie es mit Grundstücken aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2009)

Japs also DH sollte auch drinne sein aber bitte nciht nur Sachen die man mit 200mm oder sonst was fahren kann. Ich finde es wäre geil wenn man mehrere Variationene bauen könnte mit verschiedenen Sachen 

Naja erstma ne Location klarmachen


----------



## Carolyli (13. Oktober 2009)

Oder mit Abzweigungen nach einer mittelkurzen FR Strecke. Dass man entweder DH machen kann oder FR weiter.

200mm Sachen nicht. Hab selbst nur nen Fully mit 150


----------



## Maurice.LK (15. Oktober 2009)

Blubb.. hier in Deutschland gibt es sowieso keine lokalitäten, die du nur mit "200mm nehmen kannst", es sei denn, du gehst in einen reinen Downhill Bikepark. Als Anfang würde ich meine eigenen Erwartungen und Hoffnungen nicht zu weit oben ansiedeln, da sicherlich immer jemand kommen wird und uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen wird. Desshalb schlage ich vor, bauen wir keine "legale Strecke", sondern eine "private Strecke". 
1. Bei einer privaten Strecke, haben wir freie Verfügung über Gebiet und Strecke, das heißt, wenn sich wanderer beschweren, "das wäre ja unerhört hier durch den Wald durchzuheizen usw..", und wir MÜSSEN die Strecke immer mit anderen Teilen.! Das Ende vom Lied wird sein, dass wir als Mountainbiker immer Rücksicht auf andere Leute im Wald nehmen müssen und es wird NIE die Möglichkeit bestehen, eine Strecke dauerhaft als "Fahrradweg" zu reservieren.
2. Kommen wir nun zu der "privaten Strecke". bei einer privaten Strecke, die von dem Waldbesitzer vertraglich genehmigt und gesichtet wurde, bestehen diese Probleme nicht. die Strecke kann dauerhaft für Fußgänger und andere Leute gesperrt werden und gut beschildert werden. Eventuell dürfen ja sogar alte Bäume aus dem Weg geräumt werden, aber das lassen wir erstmal ganz weit außen vor ;-).
3. Um die Frage der Haftung zu klären. Jeder, der die privat genehmigte Strecke benutzt, oder betreten wird, hat natürlich damit zu rechnen, dass er auf eigene Gefahr fährt, für jeglichen Schaden aufkommen wird, den er verursacht hat, stets vorsichtig und umsichtig handelt und vor allem naturschonend und Umweltbedacht handelt.

zusammenfassend müssen wir also Leute finden, die Geld haben, wie Fekalien, um es freundlich auszudrücken, und die bereit sind, uns ein Waldstück zu genehmigen, für alle Arten des Fahrradfahrens, und wir brauchen die Genehmigung, ALLE anderen Leute, (ohne Fahrräder) die nichts auf der Strecke zu suchen haben, auszuschließen! Dessweiteren muss für alles die Haftung von den Mountainbikern übernommen werden! 

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen versuchen, einen zwar etwas älteren, aber reichen bekannten von unserem Sport zu überzeugen und versuchen ein Waldstück zu organisieren, welches größer ist, als die meisten sich vorstellen können.. auf diesem Waldstück wäre genügend Platz, wenn wir Platzsparend bauen, für eine kurze "Allrounder-Line", welche sich nach ca. einem Kilometer in die Bereiche Downhill, extreme Downhill und Freeride, sowie All Mountain aufteilen könnte. So zumindest würde ich mir eine Strecke hier in diesem Gebiet vorstellen.

naja, ich melde mich dann mal wieder, wenn ich genaueres über das Waldstück weiß.

mfg.
euer Maurice


----------



## Jimmy (15. Oktober 2009)

Deine Vorstellungen von einer Strecke finde ich gut, halt so dass irgendwas für alle fahbar ist. Alles darüber ist in der Form nicht machbar, es sei denn der Besitzer des Waldstückes ist sehr risikobereit (Thema Versicherung/ Haftpflicht). Selbst für eine Strecke auf privatem Waldbesitz braucht man Genehmigungen.


----------



## Carolyli (17. Oktober 2009)

Das ist auf jedenfall schonmal ein Anfang. 

Yay @Maurice.LK

Was jetzt noch interessant wäre, ist, WO das besagte Grundstück eventuell wäre. Es müsste gut erreichbar sein, mit Buss eventuell. Und wer trägt die folgekosten, wie zb die Wartung. Ungewartete Strecken können echt gefährlich werden. 

Und iwie muss das Geld doch auch wieder reinkommen. Dein Bekannter gibt doch bestimmt nicht kurz mal zehntausende aus um einer noch wachsenden Community verrückter Biker eine strecke zu bauen. Was ist sein Profit?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2009)

ich antworte mal grade für Momo  

das Stück liegt gut erreichbar und is echt gut  genaueres verraten wir wenns soweit ist ... ich kann dir sagen das Kürzel in seinem Namen spielt mit 

Wartung usw müsste man durch Spenden an die BIker wie z.b. Holz etc finanzieren. Oder jeder sollte ein bisschen Geld in die Hand nehmen. Vielleciht auch der RCL04 oder andere Vereine etc. Vielleicht ist er ja net, und möchte eine wachsende Sportart unterstützen. Es geht ja nciht immer nur ums Geld 

Hoffe das passt so Momo? 
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Air 1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

finde eure Idee ja echt gut, aber....

-Wie wollt ihr das mit der Haftung machen?
Das hatten wir schon in Porta, da waren die Strecken zeitweise geduldet, aber dann wollte die Versicherung von einem den Bauer verantwortlich machen wodrauf hin der natürlich den Streckenbau dort verboten hat....

-Und wie wollt ihr jedes Jahr die STreckenpflege finanzieren? Holz,Nägel, etc...

Aber echt Klasse Idee vll. habt ihr ja schon ne Lösung für meine Probleme 
Wenn ihr anfangt zu bauen bin ich dabei  VLl. steht bis dahin ja sogar mein neues Rad bereit


----------



## Carolyli (17. Oktober 2009)

@JENSeits:

Hört sich schonmal gut an. Muss das nur noch rechtlich geregelt werden. Geld wäre wahrscheinlich kein Problem. Hilfe bei den Wartungen auch nicht, denn bestimmt sind alle DH'ler sehr dankbar!

LB steht dann wohl für Lübbecke oder?

Eventuell gibts im Bikesportverein Lippe auch welche die unsere Strecke "sponsern". Es dann wirklich "unsere" Strecke wird, wird man die ohnehin abstecken. Eventuell fragt man Firmen und wir sollen dann ihre Banner bei der Strecke befestigen.

Schonmal an ein Verein gedacht? Speziell für Dh'ler und fr'ler? Mit jährlichen Kosten von 60 Euro oder so. 

Wenn dann noch eine ordentliche Homepage dabei wäre (die ich kostenlos und hoffentlich auch sehr schön gestalten würde), würde sicher viele Leute angelockt werden. Soweit ich weiß gibt es keinen Verein in OWL/Bielefeld und Umgebung. Man könnte eventuell Geld zusammentuhen und nach Winterberg fahren u.s.w. 

Ausserdem wären mit den jährlichen Kosten die Streckenpflege weitgehend gedeckt.

Eigentlich hat das ja ziemlich große Auswirkungen. Leute interessieren wich für DH/FR und sind motiviert durch uns/den Verein und kaufen sich ein DH/FR Bike. Und zack... die Bike Industrie verdient wieder was. Vllt geht von denen ja auch was aus.

Edit: Wäre auf jedenfall eine sehr hübsche Vorstellung!


----------



## Carolyli (19. Oktober 2009)

@Maurice: Und was hat sich ergeben?


----------



## daywalker71 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Danke für die PN Einladung 

Leider bin ich:
1. vor mittlerweile gut 6 Wochen in Herford von einem Arzt im 2,5 Tonnen Amischlitten über die Kreuzung befördert worden und bin noch immer nicht wieder wieder ganz fit und habe strengstes Bikeverbot  (Verletzungen in der Halswirbelsäule)

2. habe ich mich aufgrund meiner operierten Wirbelsäule (2004 zusammengeflickt) dies Jahr endgültig vom Freeride verabschiedet (müssen). Springen und Co sind nicht mehr drin. Daher steht mein Old-Scholl-Freerider Rahmen (Specialized FSR BigHit) nun zum Verkauf und im Keller nen Enduro-Tourer.

3. Buddeln und bauen kann ich im Herbst/Winter knicken, da bin ich froh das ich mal nicht im Winter 3 Monate Krankenstand wegen der kaputten Wirbelsäule hinlegen (mein Arbeitgeber glaubt ja nicht dran)...

Aber ich werde das mal mit Interesse verfolgen... es kommen ja auch wieder bessere Tage. Und man muss ja nicht alles "knallen" um mit netten Leuten zusammen Spaß zu haben. Gell

So lange mal nen lieben Dank an Dr. v.G. aus HF... Brille Fielmann!


----------



## malte 21 (24. Oktober 2009)

mann sollte aber auch an die Dirter denken ´´


----------



## Freeride1993 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ok, wie gesagt beim Bau würd ich auf jeden Fall helfen, hab jetzt auchnoch 2-3 Leute gefunden, die mithelfen würden 
LG


----------



## Kult biker (24. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin einer von den dreien ^^

ich wäre auf jeden fall auch dabei wenn das was werden würde.
 
Lg


----------



## Klappenkarl (25. Oktober 2009)

sacht an wann und wo, stehe auch bereit!


----------



## Carolyli (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Hoffnung liegt bei Maurice... der sich langsam mal wieder melden könnte.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Oktober 2009)

Er war grade spontan im Kurzurlaub und ich denke das wir froh sein können das er sich drum kümmert. Aber jetzt mach hinne Mensch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride1993 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber das mit dem Verein gründen ist m.M.n. eine ziemlich gute Idee, weil ich denke Firmen und so würden eher Spenden, wie Holz oder so ;an nen Verein abgeban, als an eine Privatperson 
LG


----------



## Kult biker (25. Oktober 2009)

Bin der gleichen Meinung


----------



## Kalles (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi
Man hat mich angeschrieben, ich soll mir das Thema mal anschauen.
Ich hatte die Idee, ein Bike-od. Dirtpark zu bauen schon vor ca. 5 Jahren.
Letztes Jahr im Juni haben wir dann einen Dirtpark eröffnen können. Bedingungen waren ein Grunstück zu finden, welches keine Einschränkungen hinsichtlich der Bebauung hat.
Im Harz konnte man den neuen Bikepark errichten, nachdem die Behörden es aus dem Naturschutzgebiet herausgenommen u. die Nutzung umbenannt haben.
Vom Bauamt haben wir die Genehmigung bekommen, weil wir es über den Sportverein Versicherungstechnisch absichern konnten.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## JENSeits (26. Oktober 2009)

@ kalles:   Ich wars  Habe bei euch Schutzkleidung gekauft und war auch am Einweihungstag vor Ort .... 

- Wie genau läuft das denn mit der Versicherung im Vererin? 
- Was müsst ihr zahlen etc? 

Wäe sehr nett wenn du uns helfen könntest 


LG Jens


----------



## paterboaerner (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey ich bins wieder...        
war vorher Kultbiker...
hatte nen paar Probleme mit meinem acount


----------



## JENSeits (28. Oktober 2009)

jo geht klar


----------



## Klappenkarl (28. Oktober 2009)

..hauptsache du bist wieder online.


----------



## Pb-rider (28. Oktober 2009)

hey,
ich muss mich jez nochma melden! 
Ich weiß nicht ob es an meinem pc oder an ibc liegt auf jeden Fall hat es mal wieder nicht geklappt 

Hoffe das klappt diesma 

sorry das ich den thread mit so unnötigen kommentaren vollschreibe 

Lg


----------



## JENSeits (28. Oktober 2009)

schon ok  hällst uns damit ja auf dem laufendem wenn wir dich anschreiben wollen 

viel Erfolg bei dem was du da veranstaltest 



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forest-Pitt (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
gut das mal einer was anschiebt und man sieht ja, wie sich das Eine oder Andere ergibt. Bin auch bereit zu helfen, wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt. Bin zwar kein Vereinsmensch, aber wenn's der Sache dient - ok.
In der FREERIDE 3/09 war ein Bericht "Erfolgsstory" in dem es um legales Bauen von Trails und Parks ging. In der FREERIDE 4/09 wollten sie das Thema Trail -Bau in Deutschland aufrollen und Tipps geben. Ist aber nicht passiert.

Also macht weiter so und schreibt mich an wenn MANN gebraucht wird.

Grüße @ all


----------



## Pb-rider (4. November 2009)

laüft hier noch was?


----------



## Forest-Pitt (8. November 2009)

Hi,
sind schon alle im Winterschlaf oder läuft was im Hintergrund? 
Habe mir ein Gelände angesehen, aber leider ist es doch nicht geeignet, da es jetzt nach dem Regen zu nass dort ist.
Weiter suchen.......


----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2009)

es wäre vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt wenn heir jeder der ein Gelände kennt, es erwähnt und vllt die Lage postet. Vielleicht dazu ein BIld von google maps ....

Untergrund is in Bewegung 


LG & Danke
Jens


----------



## Maurice.LK (9. November 2009)

tut mir leid, Leute, wenn ich nicht so schnell bin, aber Bänker sind leider auch sehr beschäftigt und desshalb komme ich nicht so leicht an den Besitzer des Waldstückes dran. Dauert also noch ein bisschen. aber ich bin am Rotieren und tu mein bestes, dass ich bald gute Nachrichten überbringen kann.. ich schätze mal, dass ich in 2 Wochen ungefähr weiß, ob es sich lohnt, für das Stück zu kämpfen, oder ob der Besitzer von vornherein nein sagt, oder das Gebiet ein Naturschutzgebiet ist oder so..

Wie gesagt, ich werde alle Neuigkeiten unverzüglich Posten, wenn es denn welche gibt. also Gedult bitte =)


----------



## Forest-Pitt (10. November 2009)

ok Maurice, hört sich gut an. Alles braucht seine Zeit, ist doch klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (23. November 2009)

Könnt mit mir als Helfer rechnen !


----------



## kris. (6. Dezember 2009)

tach zusammen!

bevor die winterpause hier alle ins delirium zieht will ich den thread doch nochmal ausgraben. gibt es schon was neues von irgendwo? 

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich habe gute und schlechte Neuigkeiten.
zuerst die schlechte Nachricht; die Strecke, die wir versucht haben zu bekommen, bekommen wir nicht, da das Gebiet unter strengstem Naturschutz steht, warum auch immer. Jedenfalls würde da nur "illegal" etwas laufen.

die Gute Nachricht lässt jedoch weiter hoffen: meine Mutter hat mal mit dem Mann einer Freundin von meiner Mutter gesprochen und dieser Kennt viele Besitzer von Waldstücken, auf denen man durchaus auch längere Strecken zaubern könnte. ich denke mal, dass ich mich demnächst einmal mit ihm zusammen setzen werde und mir ein paar Besitzer an Land ziehen werde und außerdem haben wir jetzt jemanden mit im Boot, der viele Beziehungen hat und auch einige Leute diesbezüglich kennt!
also trommelt doch schon einmal so viele Leute zusammen, wie nur möglich!

Ich denke, dass es diesbezüglich nächstes Jahr, welches ja nicht mehr ganz so weit ist, weitere Neuigkeiten gibt. nutzt diesesn Thread also noch kräftig weiter um helfer zu suchen, die Strecke, wenn es die dann geben soll, muss ja auch gebaut werden!

mfg. 
Maurice


----------



## Maurice.LK (6. Dezember 2009)

oh, da war der Jens wohl noch bei mir eingeloggt. kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## malte 21 (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hab da so nen bisel was^^ xD wir werden ne Strecke auf unserem Schulgelände bauen können, breuchte aber auch leute die Anung von seulchen sachen haben


----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2009)

jo das klingt gut Malte ... die Frage ist, wenn wir da Privat fahren, ob das Geduldet ist. Das müsstest du mal mit deiner Schule abklären, bzw wir wollten uns mal mit dem Schulleiter in Verindung setzen. Ich denke wenn das alles ok wäre, dann würden sich viele Helfer finden.

Was meint ihr?


EDIT SAGT:   Es wäre toll Malte, wenn du jemand wie zum Beispiel den Schulleiter oder so dazu bringen könntest, sich hier anzumelden da sich hier viele mögliche Mitbenutzer und Helfer tummeln. Dann könnte man hier auch Diskussionen führen. Wenn es nicht so offiziell werden soll, findet sich auch ein seperater Chatraum oder natürlich der E-Mail Verkehr ... kannst ihm ja mal, wenn erwünscht, meine E-Mail-Adresse zustecken: [email protected]


----------



## malte 21 (6. Dezember 2009)

so ungefär wäre ein grunstück was is vill besorgen könnte^^xD


----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2009)

hier Maltes Bild mal in Groß:


----------



## malte 21 (6. Dezember 2009)

das is was zu unserm projekt ^^ das is nich das grundschtück der schule.
und zur schul strecke ^^ wir dürfen und auf den grundstücken der gemeine nieder lassen xD das is so HAMMER!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2009)

nochma auf deutsch .. editier dochma bitte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maurice.LK (7. Dezember 2009)

maltes Schule is auch meine Schule .. im moment ist das alles noch in Planung. soweit ich weiß, wird das alles noch besprochen und so und nächstes Jahr im Februar soll es diesbezüglich dann neuigkeiten geben. 
und was ich auch denke ist, dass unsere Schulleiterin damit eher wenig zu tun haben wird.. wenn dann unsere Sportlehrer, wie Herrn Claasen, Herrn Menke und Frau Gersberger. geplant für meinen Jahrgang ist nämlich ein Triathlon(vorraussichtlich 2011) . ich denke auch, dass dieses Jahr nicht mehr viel laufen wird, diesbezüglich.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2009)

aber ihr könnt ja dran bleiben. Wie gesagt wir bekommen hier bestimmt viele helfende und erfahrene Hände was MTB angeht zusammen. Einfach mal ans Herz legen das die MTB-Gemeinde hilfsbereit ist. 

Wir drücken ma ganz dolle die Daumen


----------



## Jimmy (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde natürlich mit dem benötigten Know- How aus dem DIMB-Legalize Freeride Programm zur Seite stehen. Das bauen werdet und sollt ihr ja bestimmt selber hinbekommen, aber wenn es rechtliche Fragen etc. gibt könnt ihr oder eure Lehrer sich gerne melden.
Beispielsweise einfach über die DIMB Legalize Freeride Mailadresse.


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2009)

hej jimmy!

schön das auch jemand mit erfahrung in der ecke wohnt 

kris.

[editiert durch Admin]


----------



## Forest-Pitt (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo noch mal,

wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten und kommt gut ins neue jahr.

Bis dann..........


----------



## Maurice.LK (21. Dezember 2009)

Danke.

Und von mir auch frohe Weihnachten, besinnliche Festtage und einen besonders guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

mfg.

euer Maurice


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Dezember 2009)

Besten Dank.
Ich wünsche euch auch frohe Weihnachten und einen top Rutsch!
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## Pb-rider (22. Dezember 2009)

Danke,
jau von mir auch frohe Feiertage un nen gutn Rutsch !

Felix


----------



## kris. (23. Dezember 2009)

das wird hier langsam zum weihnachts-thread 

na dann aber auch noch von mir erholsame feiertage und kommt unfallfrei ins und durchs neuen jahr!
auf das es in 2010 mit der legalität besser wird!

kris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (23. Dezember 2009)

malte 21 schrieb:


> mann sollte aber auch an die Dirter denken ´´



Niemals....


Finds gut wie ihr euch Organisiert. Zeugt auf jedenfall von Motivation. Ob dann alle helfen wenn es so weit ist, ist ne andere Geschichte. Wir haben unsere Dirtline im Sommer gebaut. Morgens von 8-13 Uhr weils sonst net ausgehalten hast mit der Sonne. Viele kamen nicht zum bauen und kaum war der Park fertig schon standen sie alle auf dem Starthügel. Tretet den Leuten in den Arsch! 
Mit der Wartung - sofern es Anlieger sind etc lässt sich alles mit Handarbeit und Schippe machen. Wollt ihr denn auch NS bauen?


----------



## JENSeits (23. Dezember 2009)

Danke  
Da hast du natürlich Recht ... solche Leute wirds aber immer geben ... lässt sich ja nicht verhindern.
Ich denke das wenn wir dürfen auch NS gebaut werden. Die könnte man durch Spenden von Baumärkten oder Tuschlereien evtl. warten und bauen ... sonst sollen alle Geld in die Hand nehemn und zusammen legen. Vielleicht sind ja Leute bereit uns zu helfen. Vielleicht kann man da auch bei der Stadt nachhacken. Aber erstmal wollenw ir ein Grundstück bekommen, das is das wichtigste, der Rest kommt dann schon ....


Euch auch alles ein Unfallfreies Jahr und frohe Festtage ...


Euer Jens


----------



## Schaaf (23. Dezember 2009)

Macht was draus. Hier sind nur gammel Typen die zwar was bauen wollten. Es ist jetzt zu 1/3 fertig weil wir 3 lines bekommen. Selbst ich, der kein Dirt fährt und mitem DH auch nur teilweise spaß dran habe, habe mitgeholfen. Aber denen werden die Sprünge irgendwann zu groß und dann heulen sie rum bzw springen sie nicht. Bin ja jetzt der einzigste der die große Line springt...

http://www.amok-racing.com/team/wp-content/gallery/bike-park-bad-wildungen/04082009%28011%29.jpg
un sind nur 4 Meter 

was ich sagen will - pflegen is auch mit drin und wenn du dann alleine da bist ist das echt frustrierend. Hier sind de alle zu dirt schwuchteln geworden wegen der Dirtline die wir bekommen haben


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2010)

@ all: ich habe mal einen Lehrer von Momo's/Malte's Schuke kontaktiert. Jedoch könnte ich diesen nicht erreichen und mir wurde gesagt, er würde zurück rufen. Nun warte ich seit ein paar Tagen auf Rückruf. Ich denke/hoffe das er ein Ereignis/Besprechung oder sowas abwartet und sich dann meldet.

Drückt die Daumen


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Drückt die Daumen


 


Und wie soll ich jetzt schreiben? Verdammt! 

Ich hoffe da tut sich mal was in diesem Jahr.
Packe dann auch mein Schäufelchen ein. Einer muss ja den Altersdurchschnitt anheben. 

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2010)

[Spam]

Hallo allerseits,

wir brauchen nochmal eure Hilfe. Ich habe einmal eine Interessengemeinschaft aufgemacht. Unterstützung gesucht! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=437

Bitte nur, wenn ihr auch wirklich eine wollt, sonst können wir keine vernünftigen Schätzungen durchführen !

LG & Danke

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2010)

Momentan tut sich leider nichts und mir fehlt leider die Zeit hinter dem Lehrer herzulaufen. Ich befürchte, ich kann lange warten bis der sich meldet. Mal schaun, hat jmd noch Kontaktpersonen im Hinterkopf?

LG Jens


----------



## kris. (20. September 2010)

gibt es eigentlich noch fortschritte in dieser sache? oder müssen weiterhin alle secret-spots schaufeln?


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2010)

Meinerseits gibt es leider keine Fortschritte, da man keine gescheiten Waldstücke zusammen bekommt. Momentan fehlt mir die Zeit und ehrlich gesagt auch die ehrliche Unterstützung anderer Biker mal bei der Stadt nachzuharken.
Wenn ihr also geeignete Waldstücke und deren Besitzer kennt (wenn auch nur mit Namen), dann meldet euch doch bitte.
Ich möchte etwas voran bringen, aber alleine ist das nicht zu bewältigen!


----------



## kris. (20. September 2010)

hmm, das ist ein schritt bei dem ich leider noch nicht helfen kann. in lübbecke kenne ich mich nicht so aus ;-)


----------



## Forest-Pitt (20. September 2010)

Hallo Jens, hallo Kris,

ein Grundstück habe ich leider auch noch nicht gefunden, aber so einige improvisierte Streckenabschnitte hier und dort...  
Den Lehrer, (wo Malte auf der Schule war), hat meine Tochter (6 Schuljahr) jetzt in Mountainbike-AG. Sie ist erst jetzt damit angefangen und bei Gelegenheit fahr' ich mal hin, wenn die AG-Stunde ist. Dann werd ich den Lehrer mal drauf ansprechen. Das kann aber noch ne weile dauern, da ich passend Zeit haben muss. 
In Hüllhorst gibt es mlw einen Mountainbiketreff ein mal in der Woche für ne ca 2 Std. Runde am Nachmittag. 

Bis auf weiteres 
Grüße Pit


----------



## malte 21 (20. September 2010)

ja den mtbtreff leiten ich und mein pa;-) und zu dem lehrer das mit der strecke auf dem gelände der schule wird glaube nix


----------



## generaymond29 (19. Juni 2013)

moin also ich würde auch gerne mithelfen mit meinen Leuten 

und ich finde die Sachen mit den material ist doch eigentlich kein so großes ding 

Jeder hat doch irgendwelche bekannten


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2013)

Klingt gut!
Melde dich doch mal bitte unter jenseitsproduction at yahoo.de mit ein paar Angaben zu dir und deinen Leuten 

Danke & LG
Jens


----------



## c0rtez (19. Juni 2013)

Ist das Thema überhautp noch akut?
Der letzte Post ist immerhin fast 3 Jahre her.


----------



## Cedii (19. Juni 2013)

Moin, bin relativ neu hier und wollt mal was dazu schmeißen.. 
Mein Opa hat sein eigenes Waldstück direkt hinter seinem Haus, ist nicht das größte aber ich könnte ihn ja mal fragen ob das für ihn ok wäre wenn wir da Bauen, ich würde es nicht unbedingt anmelden und andere Biker sind da auch nicht großartig unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2013)

In den 3 Jahren hat sich einiges getan  Wir sind gerade dabei ein Waldstück freizuräumen und dann kanns direkt mit dem Streckenbau losgehen. 
Genehmigungen sind alle schon eingeholt und unterschrieben!
Mehr Infos hier, wenn es soweit ist 

LG Jens


----------



## Cedii (19. Juni 2013)

Beim Streckenbau würde ich gerne helfen 
Kann ich fragen wo alles ungefähr gebaut wird?


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2013)

Es ist gut von Lübbecke erreichbar, sagen wir es mal so 
Wenn ihr möchtet, meldet euch mal unter jenseitsproduction at yahoo.de bei mir, oder auch via facebook unter JENSeits Production. 

LG Jens


----------

